# Cast iron descaling



## DaffanP (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a customer where I'm coming out once every 3 to 9 months to clean her 2 inch cast iron line from her washer to kitchen area. It never fully blocks off but you can tell the build has restricted flow. Any ideas???


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My best advice is to call a drain cleaner / plumber, that knows how to handle this kind of problem.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

DaffanP said:


> I have a customer where I'm coming out once every 3 to 9 months to clean her 2 inch cast iron line from her washer to kitchen area. It never fully blocks off but you can tell the build has restricted flow. Any ideas???[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DaffanP said:


> I have a customer where I'm coming out once every 3 to 9 months to clean her 2 inch cast iron line from her washer to kitchen area. It never fully blocks off but you can tell the build has restricted flow. Any ideas???


Call a licensed master plumber he/she can help you.


----------

